

Ask HN: What is the origin of Baz Quux? - Floopsy

What is the origin of Baz Quux?
======
EdwardCoffin
Check out the entry on metasyntactic variable in the hacker's dictionary:
<http://catb.org/jargon/html/M/metasyntactic-variable.html>

